# Some Current Mice Bred at CSBeck Rodentry



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Had a little photo session last night!

A little pew or himi bub and sibling himi splashed bub 

PEW and splashed babies by CSBeck, on Flickr

PEW and splashed babies by CSBeck, on Flickr

It's not even march yet and this mouse is already celebrating so hard he's streaking!! ...lol...he's an A/* c^ch/c hairless manx buck  

c^ch/c "mud" agouti manx hairless buck by CSBeck, on Flickr

c^ch/c "mud" agouti manx hairless buck by CSBeck, on Flickr

c^ch/c "mud" agouti manx hairless buck by CSBeck, on Flickr

Pied e/e doe...

pied e/e doe by CSBeck, on Flickr

pied e/e doe by CSBeck, on Flickr

satin e/e x-brindle doe

e/e x-brindle doe by CSBeck, on Flickr

e/e x-brindle doe by CSBeck, on Flickr

e/e x-brindle doe by CSBeck, on Flickr

pew buck

PEW buck by CSBeck, on Flickr

PEW buck by CSBeck, on Flickr

PEW buck by CSBeck, on Flickr


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Sweet pictures, really like the brindle doe!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, great pics! I love all of them! I especially like the nose on that satin e/e x-brindle... She sticks it out and says HI!


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Again, that brindle doe... *drools* gorgeous!


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Great mice and photos!! I love the little babies!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

love the last photo!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Super pics and I love your Hairless!


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

ADORABLE! 

Off-topic: do your TH's ears eventually stop sticking together? Mine are still babies and I'm constantly having to unravel their ears because they become a sticky mess, lol, so I was just wondering if that goes away with age or if it's a never-ending battle?


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Yeah, it does, at least mostly, stop once they are grown.


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

That's great to hear! Thanks! I'll be grateful when I can stop peeling ears apart, lol.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

lol....its so irritating for photo taking sessions........


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

The PEW boy is cute.  I also really like the e/e x-brindle girl.


----------

